# Homemade Firewood Processor



## kenny chaos (Jan 6, 2009)

I've mentioned the fact that I have a firewood processor and have been asked for pictures.
Technodaughter was just here and she actually took this picture with her phone and e-mailed it to me, with her phone!  It was on the computer when we came in.  Now that's something I wish I knew how to do.

The picture is very dark with all the snow but it might give you some idea of what I did.  I figured out how to post the pic on here and I'm proud of that!


----------



## fossil (Jan 6, 2009)

You need to buy technodaughter a nice video camera.   ;-P   Rick


----------



## RJP Electric (Jan 7, 2009)

I seen these new for 14K at the fair but they were a little shinier though. I would love to build something similar to what you have, I tried to blow up your picture to get some ideas but the detail wasn't there (no offense technodaughter). I wouldn't know where to start or even know what to look for regarding the parts. I like the table idea with the chain/conveyor but the cable winch system looks simpler like seen on the the badger made by Hudson, just drag the logs up. I am probably looking at 4K+ in parts anyway. Another toy I will have to add to my bucket list


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 7, 2009)

So Kenny this is your 1st picture ...well the worm has turned for you. Can't see the splitter to well but I really like that lean-to against your barn.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 7, 2009)

In case you really care: The posts for that shed are all white ash I took out of the woods.  You can see the bottoms are blackened with tar.  The rest is all poplar, also out of the woods.  That makes great framing lumber.  The barn is a two story bank barn with a gambrel roof and after saving for 15 years, I was able to get a new roof on this last summer.  I thought it was going to fall in first.  Lucky me, now I can make hay till I die. 
The shed was where we wintered our Angus cows and summered our turkeys.  We mostly just store hay equipment in there now.
Thanks for looking-
Ken


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 8, 2009)

No kidding you did the sub roofing/roofing on that gambrel ...you have to be an iron man. Hey good to know that some are still self sufficient people arpund like are ancestors were. Seems to me every now and then someone shows up wanting to know about portable lumber milling...so that would be what you have done to rehabilitate that barn.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 8, 2009)

Need see workee machinee.


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2009)

Coming up next:  Kenny posts to Youtube!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 8, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Coming up next:  Kenny posts to Youtube!




If this was a video, it couldn't go in the picture forum and someone would have to move it and Craig would have to pay them a bonus and the earth's climate would change direction again and it would end up in the ash can and that's where all the intellects show their wood.  No thanks.

Besides, let's say JAGS is going to teach me how to make a video and put it on youtube.  This is what I envision. 
NOTE: Jags is wearing the pink.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp2SZWB9m80&feature=related


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2009)

First, I don't look good in pink,
Second, If I had a feminine side, I wouldn't leave the house
Third, I am a computer dude that has to teach technopeasants all the time.  The end results would be better.


----------



## fossil (Jan 8, 2009)

This thread's on the fast track to the Ash Can right now.   :coolsmirk:   Rick


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to send this valid thread to the ashcan, so I will respectfully decline to answer.


----------



## fossil (Jan 8, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> ...valid thread...respectfully...



H-m-m-m...questionable on_ two _counts.  Teetering on the brink, here.   8-/   Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 8, 2009)

It's my thread- FLUSH IT!  It's a thread about a bad picture.  We had a little fun with it and that's ALL that matters.
Won't hurt my feelings-
Ken


----------



## fossil (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe we're done having fun with it yet, Kenny.  Gotta do _something_ while we wait for the video of the machine in operation.  Get technodaughter that camera yet?      Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 8, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Get technodaughter that camera yet?      Rick




No and I'll tell you why.  She loses everything!  "Daddy will you buy me a digital camera?"  "No."  "Guess what daddy, I bought myself a digital camera."  "Good for you.  Now don't lose it."
"Sweety?"   "Yes daddy?"  "Would you take a picture of the Angry Beaver so I can show the guys on line?"
"I'll use my phone."  "Where's your new camera?"  "Let's just say it's missing."
"Princess?"  "Yes daddy?"   "Is that a new phone you're using?"  "Don't ask daddy."


----------



## fossil (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm, that's really bizarrre...we seem to have the same daughter.  But mine just got married last Saturday, so I figger it ain't my problem anymore.      Rick


----------



## TreePapa (Jan 8, 2009)

Wait ! I though I was the only one w/ a tech-geek daughter who loses everything. Well, she didn't actually lose the digital camera - she dropped it in a stream and discovered it wasn't waterproof! The only other tech she actually lost was her iPod which, no, we didn't fully replace (she got my old 512mb Shuffle, which I nevered used anyway. the lost one was 8gb Nano). She's also lost phones, keys, wallets, etc. etc. ... but eventually found them, mostly in her bedroom.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------

